# I'm slightly stuck on a slightly boggy camping field !



## Wisewoman (Dec 9, 2016)

My latest bit of van saga ...

OK, so I'm not wild camping, as I wanted an EHU to run the oil radiator tonight. Anyway I pulled onto the grassy area pointed out to me - the owner saying you should be alright there as it's just a Campervan. I am now stuck - the Dragon Van is not going forward although will happily reverse into those bushes behind me ! I'm trying to give the illusion that I meant to pick this spot - but in fact it picked us - for the night at least coz I'm going nowhere fast. 

I noticed that there is a long rubber mat in the corner of the field - which I now suspect is for the very purpose that I will be using it for in the morning. 

My question is that there seems to be an array of advice out there but I wanted to know- from those more experienced in these things- what's the best thing to try first - should I go straight to rubber mat ? Should I dig a bit. under the front of the wheel or just ram the mat under as best I can? 

I'm having endless joy in this van, that's for sure  - by the time the zombie apocalypse hits, me and the Dragon Van will be a real force to reckon with  

Melissa


----------



## n brown (Dec 9, 2016)

just get someone to tow you out, any 4wd or tractor should do it

always carry a towrope


----------



## mark61 (Dec 9, 2016)

Simplest thing, when pulling away, rapidly pull on the handbrake and release, don't fully apply it, just quickly engage and immediately let it off. This is assuming hand brake works on driving wheels, which it often does. If it doesn't work, don't keep trying, you'll just dig deeper. 
Or reverse on to the rubber mats then do as above, probably the better idea actually.


----------



## Asterix (Dec 9, 2016)

If you're happy where you are then see the owner in the morning,no doubt it's nothing new for him to deal with,probably got a tractor or 4wd to get you out.


----------



## RoaminRog (Dec 9, 2016)

I would rock backwards, using the clutch to 'rock' your van, and when you are out of the hole, put the mat over it  and drive away in the morning.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 9, 2016)

Roaminrog said:


> I would rock backwards, using the clutch to 'rock' your van, and when you are out of the hole, put the mat over it  and drive away in the morning.



If there is a hedgerow nearby I would collect lots o dead twigs and pack them in tightly in front of your wheels and as Rog says don't accelerate just rock the van back and forth until you feel it bit the twigs then once your moving don't stop until you hit tarmac or hard standing.
If you do this early morning when the ground is cold less chance of making a mud bath.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 9, 2016)

mark61 said:


> Simplest thing, when pulling away, rapidly pull on the handbrake and release, don't fully apply it, just quickly engage and immediately let it off. This is assuming hand brake works on driving wheels, which it often does. If it doesn't work, don't keep trying, you'll just dig deeper.
> Or reverse on to the rubber mats then do as above, probably the better idea actually.



Handbrake rear wheels,drive front on 99% of vans unless its a iveco,so forget using h/brake.


----------



## oppy (Dec 9, 2016)

First of all where are you? there may be a member near you with a long rope and able to assist.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 9, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Handbrake rear wheels,drive front on 99% of vans unless its a iveco,so forget using h/brake.



I've had a few front wheel drives, they had handbrake working on the front. In fact in my old Saab it even mention the use of handbrake when stuck in the owners manual. It's simply a manual version of traction control.


----------



## Wisewoman (Dec 9, 2016)

You lot are so great- thanks for all the ideas!

I now have several cards up my sleeve for the mornings mud adventure and I shall sleep the better for it  

I'm in a front wheel drive VW T4 conversion - so will heed the advice about handbrake trick probably no good.

Thanks again,
Melissa


----------



## Wully (Dec 9, 2016)

Don't even try driving off if he put you there then get him to give you a tow.you may damage your clutch spinning in the one spot and it'll be months down the line when you notice damage no pride in it I'm a very experienced driver vans lorries and I've managed to get myself stuck at least three times this year in my van. I've invested in a set of mats from eBay that are better placed when you originally park but can be used after you get stuck.  Best advice I can give always  ask for hard standing in winter cheers wully


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 9, 2016)

Wisewoman said:


> You lot are so great- thanks for all the ideas!
> 
> I now have several cards up my sleeve for the mornings mud adventure and I shall sleep the better for it
> 
> ...



Try the twigs worked on my T4 when I got stuck.


----------



## The laird (Dec 9, 2016)

I carry the base of a bread board I cut up with jig saw and made two pads never been stuck yet with them.
Cost nothing just asked the co,op


----------



## n brown (Dec 9, 2016)

i'm a pretty experienced driver, and i never worried about getting stuck. i've been stuck many times in mud, sand, shingle , doing stupid things. in very isolated places i've jacked and blocked and virtually built roads . and my very best advice , after years of driving on dodgy tracks and terrain, is carry a towrope,[a towrope is a bit of a misnomer these days-they're not for towing any more, they're for pulling your motor a few yards onto a harder bit of ground !], learn to tie a bowline,never be shy about asking for a hand, people will always help,even if they charge for it !


----------



## witzend (Dec 9, 2016)

Don't mess about just get a tow out more you try worst it'll get and more likely to damage your van


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 9, 2016)

mark61 said:


> I've had a few front wheel drives, they had handbrake working on the front. In fact in my old Saab it even mention the use of handbrake when stuck in the owners manual. It's simply a manual version of traction control.


No modern stuff is built like the old saabs,h/brake on rear these days.
I can here the t/stroke saabs in me head now poping on over run.


----------



## RoaminRog (Dec 9, 2016)

I think this thread will still be running...... weeks after you've got yourself out, and driven away!


----------



## 2cv (Dec 9, 2016)

I find that Roaminrog usually pops up to push when I get stuck


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 10, 2016)

Just carry a set of slip mats they worked at falkirk


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 10, 2016)

I wonder how she got on.


----------



## Debs (Dec 10, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Handbrake rear wheels,drive front on 99% of vans unless its a iveco,so forget using h/brake.



Iveco...rear wheel drive....it's got me out of the poo a few times. :drive:


----------



## elfish (Dec 10, 2016)

From someone that got stuck on a field last year during one of yhe wettest nights of the year... don't get out of thr van unless you have to. 

It took me ages to get all the mud off the flooring - and my shoes were buggered! 

X


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 10, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> I wonder how she got on.



I thought she said she was leaving it until the morning.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 10, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> I thought she said she was leaving it until the morning.



I hadn't realised the timing ... when I was reading the thread in the wee hours of today (Sat) it showed original post as "yesterday" but because I hadn't been to bed yet I stupidly assumed that yesterday meant Thursday as I was reading it LATE on Friday ... so I just wondered if she'd got out ok.

Senior moment I'm afraid.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 10, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> I hadn't realised the timing ... when I was reading the thread in the wee hours of today (Sat) it showed original post as "yesterday" but because I hadn't been to bed yet I stupidly assumed that yesterday meant Thursday as I was reading it LATE on Friday ... so I just wondered if she'd got out ok.
> 
> Senior moment I'm afraid.



wow.  that was like trying to get my head round one of EDINAs puzzles....lol


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 10, 2016)

trixie88 said:


> wow.  that was like trying to get my head round one of EDINAs puzzles....lol



rofl@trixie ... I think I agree, and *that* was the simplified version!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 10, 2016)

Always, always, always when parking on grass or slightly soft ground i park with all 4 wheels on grip mats. Not after your stuck as that`s too late.

Especially in summer when even a heavy morning dew can cause problems, the grip mats give you the initial grip then momentum to get out.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 10, 2016)

Too late now for this case but my two penneth worth ....

Get a tow out and don't risk damaging your clutch. Site owner directed you in... he can extricate you out. Situation 100% his making not yours.

On T4, handbrake on rear brakes only, so forget that idea.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 10, 2016)

Start your engine and let it warm up.
Switch off engine.
Put vehicle in 1st gear.
Release handbrake.
Apply absolute minimum of throttle and turn engine over.
If vehicle starts to move keep throttle to minimum and GENTLE acceleration only.
Get into higher gear a.s.a.p.

If engine doesn't start in gear then only use starter for about 10 to 15 seconds at a time.


----------



## jeffmossy (Dec 10, 2016)

Wisewoman said:


> My latest bit of van saga ...
> 
> OK, so I'm not wild camping, as I wanted an EHU to run the oil radiator tonight. Anyway I pulled onto the grassy area pointed out to me - the owner saying you should be alright there as it's just a Campervan. I am now stuck - the Dragon Van is not going forward although will happily reverse into those bushes behind me ! I'm trying to give the illusion that I meant to pick this spot - but in fact it picked us - for the night at least coz I'm going nowhere fast.
> 
> ...



Don't worry about it, we have all been there , it is part of the adventure I am sure you will get out ok. A couple of months down the road and you will be telling others about it and having a good laugh ..


----------



## wildman (Dec 10, 2016)

tie a bit of wood across the wheel


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Dec 10, 2016)

I hope you have a dashcam to record the event and to give us all a chuckle when you post the recorded video on Youtube - you'll be able to delete the naughty words before posting!

When we got 'stuck' a couple of years ago in France we found a great many willing and helpful French people, a long strong rope and a guy who volunteered to attach his car to the rope and with a lot of pushing and pulling it took us about half an hour to get my MH out of a very awkward situation.

Best of luck.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 10, 2016)

morning WISEWOMAN,,,,,i dont know abouth the others but im waiting with bated breath to know the outcome/////////

are you still stuck  or have you managed to get out.....if so what method did u use?     did the owners of the site help.    do let us know.....good luck, happy camping


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 10, 2016)

trixie88 said:


> morning WISEWOMAN,,,,,i dont know abouth the others but im waiting with bated breath to know the outcome/////////
> 
> are you still stuck  or have you managed to get out.....if so what method did u use?     did the owners of the site help.    do let us know.....good luck, happy camping



:yeahthat:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi ya,
Oh Dear, Hope you're ok.
Before doing anything regarding the mud n wheels, have a walk around the site, Mug of coffee in hand, Your looking for a small Wood plank or Pad of some kind.
Put Said Pad under your Jack, Jack up Vehicle until Wheel is out of rut, Fill rut with 'Stuff' (infact Over filling is good), NOW put Rubber mat under Tyer & lower jack removing Jack pad. Repeat if necessary on other Tyres. Smoothly Drive on to Firmer ground. This way takes all the Rocking , Rolling & Reving out of it.
Good luck, & let us know how you get on.

Oh & Getting slightly stuck or Even Well n truly bogged down is just part of actually using your vehicle for Wilding,,Enjoy. (Yep,,I've been stuck. Few times !)


----------



## bazzybabes (Dec 10, 2016)

Keithchesterfield said:


> I hope you have a dashcam to record the event and to give us all a chuckle when you post the recorded video on Youtube - you'll be able to delete the naughty words before posting!
> 
> When we got 'stuck' a couple of years ago in France . . .



Come on then, Keith. Where's the video?


----------



## Wisewoman (Dec 10, 2016)

Wow - you lot just get better and better ! 

And now to say - I'm off it !!!! Lol

I firstly enquired with farmer owner who says he was happy to come and tow me off however first I tried the long rubber mat lying around. It started to just drag the mat underneath whilst the van remained stationary so the farmer gave us a push and I slowly moved forwards ! Yay !

I'm now parked up on a small disused track alongside the field with an additional, borrowed, extension to the EHU 

I really hope I've not hurt my clutch though I never sat there trying to move for more than a couple of seconds.

Thank you all so much for the ideas!
Melissa


----------



## Tim120 (Dec 10, 2016)

> Your looking for a small Wood plank or Pad of some kind



That is on my list of stuff to get, prefer to get a proper jacking block if such a thing exists.
Also good for punctures if on the soggy stuff.

@Wisewoman how are you doing... out yet? :goodluck:

Just read your last post good to know all is well.


----------



## The laird (Dec 10, 2016)

Wisewoman said:


> Wow - you lot just get better and better !
> 
> And now to say - I'm off it !!!! Lol
> 
> ...



First thing to do when you get back to your base,lesson learnt! Get to a store that has bread boards ,acquire one.
Cut the base out the plastic tray,,then cut into tyre width,then make them into a length.
I then put them into a strong bag and keep in the camper.
When I go any where put them down prior to parking and sit the veh on them never been stuck yet.
You can pay daft money and they won't do the job inho like this.
Remember rough side up


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 10, 2016)

Bread boards?

Edit : Or these?  Bread Tray No 9


----------



## wildman (Dec 10, 2016)

well done and wise lesson learned, park on something to give you a grip to start, second gear and drive steady, don't stop, mind you mud tyres would help.


----------



## dane (Dec 10, 2016)

T4s are dreadful on wet grass.  I've been towed off a flat grass field before now...

My solution was 2 rubber door mats, take up no space in the van and can be kept in bin liners when dirty.  Park with your front wheels on them, then peg them down.  Use 2nd gear to pull away and watch your assistant run after you in the pouring rain with the mats once you are safely on something more solid


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Dec 10, 2016)

bazzybabes said:


> Come on then, Keith. Where's the video?



I'll cobble a video together and post it on Youtube later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Mul (Dec 10, 2016)

Glad yur sorted. couldn't offer any more advice than you'd already been given. You might ask Admin to put an extra "r" in your profile name though. Happened to us as well in Spain 2009 December, grim and a bit helpless. So we're a whole lot wiser now too


----------



## The laird (Dec 10, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> Bread boards?
> 
> Edit : Or these?  Bread Tray No 9



Yeah bread trays but I prefer the orange ones


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 10, 2016)

***** said:


> Still available



Would have had them but sadly would cost more to collect them than what they cost.
I'm curious as to why you are selling them ? Are you using something else ?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 10, 2016)

***** said:


> I just don't let myself get in the situation that I would need them.
> Never go on soft grass!:scared:



Same here ! I've only had a motorhome now PVC for 3 years and to date never parked on grass as don't want to get stuck and hate the thought of me and the dog walking mud etc inside.
Sadly I'm the type of person that cannot resist buying everything for my PVC hence the interest lol !


----------



## colinm (Dec 10, 2016)

The lesson to be learnt here is, don't take any notice of anyone telling you "It's ok for your little camper" half the time they will have not the slightest idea, check the ground yourself. If it's a bit wet don't drive downhill to a pitch it will be harder to get out than in. We have a pair of Aldi gripmats, they where cheap so I thought "why not", only had to use them once and they worked, but it was slippery not sinking in.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 10, 2016)

dane said:


> T4s are dreadful on wet grass.  I've been towed off a flat grass field before now......................



All FWD motorhomes struggle with grip on wet grass as well.I also never park on wet grass if I can help it after struggling several times in the past.

The only time I do is when attending a show rally when you have to pitch where you are told by the marshalls.The Peterborough show last year was a bit of a debacle with the heavy rain and muddy conditions but the organisers brought in extra tractors to tow everyone off that needed it.I was in no rush to leave so didn't even attempt to drive off the pitch and was pulled onto the road after a 20 minute wait.It hasn't put me off Peterborough though and I will be there again next April.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 10, 2016)

I took my T4 to quite a few VW Festivals and these are ONLY held in Grass fields! I found the performance of my 1.9TD FWD camper fine and never had any issues with it loosing traction.

What might have made the difference was I was running AT tyres 





Very pleased with these both on and off-road (I live in a country where road maintenance goes the same way as discounts on multi-buy beer and wine, so was more and more off-road!)


----------



## n brown (Dec 10, 2016)

try this trick next time Classic... - Album on Imgur


----------



## Wisewoman (Dec 11, 2016)

n brown said:


> try this trick next time Classic... - Album on Imgur



That's an impressive display of horsepower!!


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 11, 2016)

n brown said:


> try this trick next time Classic... - Album on Imgur



Brilliant. Only 4 hp, but made useful by having 16hd.


----------



## The laird (Dec 11, 2016)

wildebus said:


> I took my T4 to quite a few VW Festivals and these are ONLY held in Grass fields! I found the performance of my 1.9TD FWD camper fine and never had any issues with it loosing traction.
> 
> What might have made the difference was I was running AT tyres
> 
> ...



Just put a pair on my sons van for up at his livery yard/farm.found in the wet a bit slippy on take off got to feather the throttle.might just be because they're new but impressed with them


----------



## hextal (Dec 11, 2016)

I've parked on wet grass a fair amount and not had problems.  I think the key is knowing when you might bog yourself in and slipping the clutch plenty so as not to. I think once the wheels start spinning your literally digging a hole for yourself.

I think picking the least worst place also helps. One place we stopped was all grass and it had been peeing it down for a out 3 days, with the site at the bottom of the valley. We basically spent about 15 mins walking round trying to identify the least squishy areas that had the steepest slope.

If it gets  bad just deflate the tyres on the driving wheels to increase the footprint. Used to do trials riding and the back tyre could be as low as 6 or 8 psi depending on the conditions of the section. Basically, just enough to stop it coming off the rim.


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Dec 11, 2016)

bazzybabes - video posted on Youtube - My Motorhome - stuck in sand 

[video=youtube_share;PI8AOguHnM4]https://youtu.be/PI8AOguHnM4[/video]


----------



## The laird (Dec 11, 2016)

Keithchesterfield said:


> bazzybabes - video posted on Youtube - My Motorhome - stuck in sand
> 
> [video=youtube_share;PI8AOguHnM4]https://youtu.be/PI8AOguHnM4[/video]



Alls well that ends well


----------



## n brown (Dec 11, 2016)

scouting for a park up at Cap d'Agde i found a sandy track leading to the beach and went for it, knowing i'd get bogged. the wheels sank to the axles and there we were for over a week, lovely spot, the guy guarding a nearby building site let us have hot showers after the workers left, water, and timber off cuts ,which i used to build a track out of there- quite an enjoyable chore . all memorable stuff
i had no idea it was a nudist beach till it was too late. kids didn't care


----------



## Caz (Dec 11, 2016)

***** said:


> ........................
> Please anybody, Do NOT BUY, those silly flat yellow mats. They just do not work!
> ..............................



Yes they do. I have some which have twice got me out of a sticky situation, once with my Swift (Ducato) and once with my T4. The tricky bit is cleaning all the mud out of the holes afterwards so I can put them back in the bag. 

I find it's not normally a problem moving away from where I am pitched but then sometimes there's a softer bit between me and the edge of the field - today I thought I might get stuck coming off a field when I hit a sticky bit, but I kept going slowly and made it.


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 11, 2016)

∆∆∆. Agree, they do. Got a big horse box off a muddy field when it was going nowhere without them.


----------



## Bikeralw (Dec 11, 2016)

During our six month tour of the backroads of New Zealand we got the little Mazda stuck on several occasions. The most memorable was when we attempted to spend the night on the floodplain of an almost dry river. We'd stayed on these sort of places on several occasions before without problems. After deciding on our spot on the vast pebbled area I decided to point the other way so as to get a good view of the setting sun. I should've backed onto the track, but instead chose to do a loop out into the area nearer the river... About 30 yards out the van just sank into the pebbles, all four wheels, it was resting on it's underside...
No phone signal in the Badlands of the south of the South Island, and 30 miles from the nearest settlement, or half-horse towns as we called them...
By chance we spotted a sheep farmer mending his fences about half a mile away, and he had a 'ute', a 4WD pick-up truck to us.
My wife hiked over to him and used her charm explaining our predicament. No doubt he thought what a pair of d**kheads, but he drove over and spent an hour helping me dig the wheels out before hitching us up to his ute with his towrope, which promptly broke... He drove off back to his farm and returned an hour later with a massive chain. This worked, but still took ten minutes of back and forward before the van was towed to firmer ground...
A great bloke who refused any reward other than two cold beers from our fridge..
Al.


----------



## Wisewoman (Dec 12, 2016)

Keithchesterfield said:


> bazzybabes - video posted on Youtube - My Motorhome - stuck in sand
> 
> [video=youtube_share;PI8AOguHnM4]https://youtu.be/PI8AOguHnM4[/video]



Nice one -liked the expletives. Just shows  you really can rely on the kindness of strangers.


----------



## Wisewoman (Dec 12, 2016)

n brown said:


> scouting for a park up at Cap d'Agde i found a sandy track leading to the beach and went for it, knowing i'd get bogged. the wheels sank to the axles and there we were for over a week, lovely spot, the guy guarding a nearby building site let us have hot showers after the workers left, water, and timber off cuts ,which i used to build a track out of there- quite an enjoyable chore . all memorable stuff
> i had no idea it was a nudist beach till it was too late. kids didn't care



Excellent story and a nudist beach to boot! As you say, it's the stuff of memories!


----------



## Deadsfo (Dec 12, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> I hadn't realised the timing ... when I was reading the thread in the wee hours of today (Sat) it showed original post as "yesterday" but because I hadn't been to bed yet I stupidly assumed that yesterday meant Thursday as I was reading it LATE on Friday ... so I just wondered if she'd got out ok.
> 
> Senior moment I'm afraid.



Are you a bona fide time traveller?


----------

